# List



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Hi girls

With everything going on at home right now I've been really behind on updating the list (takes so long to go through all the previous threads and posts). Some of you have Im'd me to make changes and I will do this, however please could you all have a look at the list as it was when I last updated it and then post an update on this thread so I can get the list up to date.

Thanks in advance...

Karen x

* Post matching *

*Karen *: Approved at panel on 22nd April 2004. First little girl moved in on 8/11/04, second little girl moved in on 9/12/04

*Bex *(Bex32): Approved at panel in April 2004. Little boy moved in on 8/11/04. Sister moved in on 8/4/05

*Ann*: Approved at panel on 4th November 2004. Matched to two girls, who moved in in January 2005. Legally adopted 31st August 2005

*Cindy*: Approved at panel on 27th October 2004. Matched to a little boy who moved in Feb 2005. Legally adopted 21st July 2005.

*Everhopeful*: Approved at panel in 17th Feb 2005, little girl moved in on 23/05/05

*Mandy* (MSW): Approved at panel on 3/3/2005, little boy moved in on 10/06/05.

* Superal* Adopted 3 year old boy 8 years ago and a 9mth old baby girl 4 years ago


* Post Panel/Awaiting Match *

*Caroline W*: Approved at panel in September, now awaiting a suitable match.

*Nat* (Crazy): Approved at panel in March 2005, now awaiting suitable match.

*Ruth*: Approved at panel on 2/6/2005, now awaiting suitable match

* LB *: Approved at panel on 15/6/05. Approved and matched with two girls meetings with them commence 8/9

*Ang* (Molly 2003): Approved at panel August 2005, now awaiting suitable match


 * Waiting for Panel Date/Panel Result *

*Morgana*: Going to panel November 2005




* Home Study/Prep Course *

*Kylie* (Boomerang Girl): Home study completed

*Homer & Marge*: Prep course September 2004.

*Nicola *(NickyDuncanFinn): Prep course Feb 2005

*Nicky*: Currently doing assessment

*Shannis*: Prep course starts 2/9/04

*Donnalee*: Home assessment started. Panel date of 7/7/05 given

* Georgia * Prep course starts 2/2/05

*Tracey H*: Currently doing home study

* JenniferF* Prep course complete. Awaiting allocation of SW to start Home study. Just changed LA things progressing quicker now.

*Pam (saphy75) * Home study completed

* Paddy * *Adopting from RUSSIA * SW visit completed and course starts 3/12/04

* Barbarella * Prep course completed June 2005, allocated SW to start home study

* Val 12 * Prep course complete now on home study

* Jude2 * Currently on Home Study. Panel date of September 2005 given.

* Danielle * Initial visit done, waiting for prep course dates

* Magenta * initial visit 21/2/05, prep course August 2005

* HelenB * Currently doing home study. Panel October 2005

* HHH * Prep course done June 2005

* Shelly* prep course complete now on home study

* Fiona * *Adopting from RUSSIA*



* Initial Stages *

* Laine * Home visit 1st August 2005, medical 16th August 2005

* Lauren * Home visit 4th August 2005

* (Gill) gillywilly * meeting LA on 10/5/05

*Nerys (lochness)* Attending Foster Care Open evening on 27/01/05

* Nic (Hopingforbaby) * Currently considering the adoption option

* Flymypretties * Initial visit March 2005

* Natasha * Intro evening 11th Jan 2005

* michelledawn* Open evening w/c 14/3/05

* Tracey-new* Open evening w/c 14/3/05

* jainey* About to start the journey

* keli haslem * Been to an open evening

* keemjay * just starting out

* Charlie1 * considering adoption

* Lou * considering adoption

* Fiona1 * considering adoption

* hayley34 * considering adoption

* g * considering adoption

* Cindy * considering adoption

* Alex28 * open evening Sept 05

* Yonny * open evening 8/9/05


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

Hi Everyone
Home study starts this Thursday, 10th November... 
Good luck to all...

Cxx


----------



## gillywilly (Apr 18, 2004)

Hi Karen
We started home study October and have preparation courses end of November.
Love Gill


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

we have a social worker home visit on tues 15th...

thanks Karen 

kj x


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

HI Karen

Home visit Thurs 17th Nov  

Love Lou xxx


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

Karen

our prep course stares 21st November

thanks for list!


----------



## naoise (Feb 17, 2005)

Karen 

Start our prep course tomorrow.  

LOL Keli


----------



## Mum to a gorgeous cherub (Jan 3, 2004)

Karen

Our prep course starts this saturday (12th) Eeeeeeeeeeeeeek!    

Lol
H x


----------



## TraceyH (Apr 14, 2004)

Karen

We have completed our Home Study and go to Panel 2 weeks today.

Thanks

Tracey


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Karen,

Last day of Prep Course Dec 7th ....HS starts Feb/March 2006

Laine


----------



## Lauren (Jul 2, 2004)

Hi Karen,

Haven't been on for a while but just noticed you are updating the list.  We have just completed our prep course and are now waiting to be assigned a social worker to start our homestudy. 

Lauren xxx


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Hi Karen, I am now doing home study.  Had 3 sessions so far.  Looking to go to panel in Feb/Mar 2006 all being well.

Thanks

Jenny


----------



## Boomerang girl (Jan 24, 2004)

hi karen,
we go to panel this thursday 24th november


----------



## Lou W (Nov 1, 2005)

Hi Karen
First I've heard of this list but it's lovely to be able to see where other people are at....
We are right at the beginning and sent our preliminary form back to the agency we chose a couple of weeks ago... haven;t heard back from them as of yet so am going to ring them next week to see when and what our next stage is... don't know if this qualifies for the list but thought I'd let you know!  

Lou W xx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello,

Can we be added to the list please.
we are just starting out and are attending an infomation meeting on the 7th December

Donna and Luke xx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi Karen We have been told that our panel date will be jan 10th please could you add it to list (when you get a minute)   

thanks, pam xx


----------



## magenta (Nov 2, 2004)

Hi karen - a wee update from me for your list.  We started homestudy 22nd Nov. 2005.

magenta xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Hi Karen

dh and i are starting prep courses in Feb....
thanks

kj x


----------



## LB (Sep 24, 2003)

Hi Karen

we are currently awaiting match

thanks 
LB
X


----------



## Emcon (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Karen

Please could you add my details to the list, we started our home study at the end of October and our sw is aiming to us to be at panel by the Spring.

Thanks

Em

PS really good idea to be able to see where everyone else is at.


----------



## Nats (Aug 22, 2003)

Karen - im still the same....but wanted to say thanks for the list....


----------



## Shi (Mar 15, 2005)

Hello Karen

D/H and I are both finished our tx (unsuccessfully) and are embarking on adoption.  I would be grateful if you would add us to the list.  We have 2 introductory sessions planned for January 2006 with 2 different agencies.

Hopefully this is the start of a journey which will result in our long awaited family.

Shi


----------



## shelly (May 26, 2004)

Hi all  

Just an update to say that we go to panel tomorrow  
Been looking forward to this from Aug when we finished HS. We have been cana so many times I almost expect them to cana us again. We were due to go last Thursday but were cana at last min. 
In this area we don't attend the panel only the SW , and our SW goes on holidays tomorrow and another SW will stand in for her.I just hope she can answer all the questions.

Lets hope we get good news tomorrow  
Shelly xx


----------



## Val 12 (Oct 26, 2004)

Hi Karen just to say that we are approved !!!!!!!! Hurrah !!!!!!!!!!!!

From our prep course in February it's took just over 10 months in total and I must admit it's flown over, I just hope I can keep as patient now that we are waiting for a suitable match. I suppose Christmas will take my mind off things,

Val x


----------



## lisaw36 (Nov 30, 2003)

Congratulations Val.

Karen, My dh and I start our preparation course in January (first day) and next 3 1/2 days in February.  

Thanks for doing the list.  You are doing a great job. 

LisaW
xx


----------



## sussexgirl (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi Karen
Can you please add us to the list. We are waiting to hear if we are on the prep sessioon in Feb.

Thanks
Chris


----------

